# refusal



## kittyodistructio (Sep 10, 2006)

my bengal mother has recentlyy started to refuse and hiss at her kittens when they approach her to have there meal. Is this normal and is this a serious problem and how can i fix the problem?


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

How old are the kittens?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If the kittens are older than 7 weeks it's normal and perfectly fine. Females start to wean their kittens when they're between 7 and 12 weeks old. Some females start weaning early, some seem to never wanna wean the babies.

If your kittens are very young (under 6 weeks) I'd be a bit worried but it's not a disaster if they've started to eat solid food.


----------

